# My fish has a pimple!!



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a copidachromis borelyi with a bump on his lip. He still eats and acts fine, but I had the same occurrence with a ps. acei that eventually died. Tank stats are 0,0,20ish. Temp 78. 20 male haps and peacocks. 2 50% WC a week, one with sand vac, the other draining from fx5. I haven't added any fish in awhile. the also has a rena xp3 with the fx5. Any help would be appreciated. Here's a pic of said fish's mouth.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/llshhbfcetcc7 ... 3.jpg?dl=0


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

This one was dead when I got home.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought it was normal. I have a some adults with this,a male turquoise hap, a male livingstoni. Hopefully other more experience members will chime in


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

epicseller2012 said:


> I thought it was normal. I have a some adults with this,a male turquoise hap, a male livingstoni. Hopefully other more experience members will chime in


I didn't think nothing of it with the first fish, then it happened again. I'm keeping an eye on everyone else until I figure something out.


----------



## katherine7 (Jan 25, 2016)

james1983 said:


> I have a copidachromis borelyi with a bump on his lip. He still eats and acts fine, but I had the same occurrence with a ps. acei that eventually died. Tank stats are 0,0,20ish. Temp 78. 20 male haps and peacocks. 2 50% WC a week, one with sand vac, the other draining from fx5. I haven't added any fish in awhile. the also has a rena xp3 with the fx5. Any help would be appreciated. Here's a pic of said fish's mouth.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/llshhbfcetcc7 ... 3.jpg?dl=0


I think it is normal.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats pimple is no problem.

But those white spots on the head? Is this damage. Or are these little craters? Hexamita.

Post some more clear pictures of your fish.

How are the fish eating? How does the feces look like?

Wat are your water parameters? Ph. Nh4, no2, no3


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

wortel87 said:


> Thats pimple is no problem.
> 
> But those white spots on the head? Is this damage. Or are these little craters? Hexamita.
> 
> ...


PH is 7.8, stats are 0,0,20ish. Everyone eats fine, including him. The white spots are scars, poop is a green/brown. That's the only PUC I have, he was dead when I came home a few days ago.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

"0.0" 0.2" ish?

Whats the nh4, no2, no3?

Can you post a clear picture of his head?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-the orange is closer to 20 than the 40 on the api color card. The tests are done with the api liquid kit.

The picture I posted was the best I could get taking numerous shots with my phone, the fish died so I can't take another. No one else has anything like this.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait and see if the others stay healthy. The pimple probably has nothing to do with the fish dying.

Try getting your nitrates below 20.

Even better below 10.


----------

